# Second largest Aquarium in the world!



## sujeev87 (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

posted so many times.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

That is sooo unreal!
I thought the background was edited in at first. 

Are those whale sharks in the background?


----------



## peterpd99 (Oct 18, 2010)

I hate to think of this...Is this aquarium earthquake proof after what'd happened recently?


----------



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

how could an aquarium be made earthquake proof?


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

It's made eq proof by how the foundation is built


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Every time I see this I think that yes, it's huge, but it seems quite crowded and the video shows very little attempt to duplicate natural surroundings.
I hope there's more to it...


----------



## peterpd99 (Oct 18, 2010)

I agree...I hope the one we're getting in Toronto is better.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

what no Blue whale......


----------



## J-Miles-21 (Sep 25, 2010)

awesome video, would love to visit one of these years


----------



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

Look's like a barren wasteland, it would be like living in a house with nothing in it!


----------



## GT3 (Nov 24, 2010)

as you are walking in the aquarium, you are exposed with reef tanks as in shallow areas in the ocean, and then follow by deeper and bigger tanks of different kinds of marine animals like sea otters. Finally the deepest of all the biggest tank 'Kuroshio' with whale sharks and manta rays, etc. So you won't feel enough of a wow factor, like you would in the video. The tanks just go bigger as you are walking down, your mind expects something even bigger to come. If you were to look at the Kuroshio first then you would be like WOW.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

How long does it take to cycle that tank? And imagine the water changes... yikes


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Kweli said:


> How long does it take to cycle that tank? And imagine the water changes... yikes


They probably pump water directly from the sea.


----------



## GT3 (Nov 24, 2010)

Kweli said:


> How long does it take to cycle that tank? And imagine the water changes... yikes


Deep ocean water is pumped in, filtered and goes into the aquarium. This process is constant, residence time is about half an hour.


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

i wonder how they made that thing.
huge pieces of glasses r hard to move.


----------



## GT3 (Nov 24, 2010)

SAMhap said:


> i wonder how they made that thing.
> huge pieces of glasses r hard to move.


603mm acrylic.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

2 feet thick acrylic

thats almost bigger then my whole tank


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

wow!!!!!!!!!!! I like to swim here!!!!!!!!


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

so u have the largest aquarium in the world link ?i want to see it


----------



## peterpd99 (Oct 18, 2010)

I think the japanese were the first to perfect the welding process of these extremely thick acrylic...if I'd remember correctly...they were seamlessly welded in sections.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

It may be similar aquarium to the big tank in Monterey Bay Aquarium, in California. They are right on the sea, and can't remember exactly how, but it was connected to an outside pen, and they could actually open it up to the sea, allowing them to change what was in the tank periodically. They even have white sharks from time to time, but sadly not while I was there.


----------



## GT3 (Nov 24, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> so u have the largest aquarium in the world link ?i want to see it


I believe that's the one in Georgia? I have no interest in going to that tho LOL. What's distinct in the okinawa aquarium is that they have whale sharks and the kuroshio sea's tank looks soo beautifully ocean blue I can never get my own tank looks like this colour.


----------



## GT3 (Nov 24, 2010)

peterpd99 said:


> I think the japanese were the first to perfect the welding process of these extremely thick acrylic...if I'd remember correctly...they were seamlessly welded in sections.


I'll check that the when i go there next year LOL.

Here's a link of how it was built if anyones interested.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

GT3 said:


> I believe that's the one in Georgia? I have no interest in going to that tho LOL. What's distinct in the okinawa aquarium is that they have whale sharks and the kuroshio sea's tank looks soo beautifully ocean blue I can never get my own tank looks like this colour.


Georgia had a couple of whale sharks, but they killed them. I hope they haven't gone and gotten more, but there was talk about it for a while.
Great aquariums to check out when/if you can are also in Boston and Baltimore in the US.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> so u have the largest aquarium in the world link ?i want to see it


Georgia has the biggest aquarium in the world (6,3 million gallons):


----------

